
Practical guide to use StimulusJS in a Ruby on Rails project - yoones
https://blog.capsens.eu/stimulusjs-on-rails-101-f22a0818dff8
======
richjdsmith
I've been using StimulusJS on most projects since June and continue to be
impressed by how much cleaner I can make things. It really does just "sprinkle
in" to add a bit of extra and necessary functionality while otherwise getting
out of the way.

Love it.

~~~
TomK32
Yepp, cleaner code that's what I also experience and the connection between
the html to the js via the data attributes.

